# Magazine Capacity Limits?



## xxxJakkxxx (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, I am about to purchase a new firearm, a FN Five-Seven, and I would just like to make sure that I don't make a purchase that might not be legal. I have read as many gun laws of Washington as I could possibly find and the size of a magazine, be it pistol or rifle, was never addressed. This gun comes standard with 3 magazines which can either be 10 round or 20 round. I would like to have the 20 round magazines just because while at the range the lack of reload time would be nice, but if it isn't legal to have them, I am happy to order the 10 round magazines.

Also, I know that this isn't pertaining to hand guns, but is there a limit on rifle magazine sizes? I see many rifles being sold that come with 10, 20 and 30 round magazines and, again, I would not like to own anything that would be illegal and make firearm owners look bad.


Thank you for any help anyone can provide.

Kenny.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There are no restrictions for ownership of magazines in WA state for rifles or pistols, however when using the gun for hunting a magazine restriction may be in place.


----------



## xxxJakkxxx (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome. I don't plan on hunting with any of the handguns or rifles that I am going to be buying. I enjoy shooting, but I haven't found the killer in me.

Thank you for the quick response and information.

Kenny.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm just confirming that is accurate. I love WA gun laws! Let's hope we can keep them protected. Or at least stock up on tons of hi-caps now.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

leifglock said:


> ...I love WA gun laws!


+1!!

I live about 5 minutes from my local gunshop... so that puts me about 10 minutes from walking out with a new handgun, anytime I want!:mrgreen:


----------

